# My Caffeine Corner



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Simple, but effective for my caffeine fix









Gaggia Classic with OPV MOD & Silvia wand, Iberital MC2, bottomless portafilter, 58mm (I think) tamp, micro scales, timer & knock box.

I've been enjoying switching between brew methods recently (espresso, cafetiere & Moka), but the MC2 is a bit of a chore to switch grind size easily, so will be looking to upgrade that in the near future. No doubt I'll be rummaging through the threads here for recommendations.

Next purchases (grinder upgrade aside) will likely be some sort of pour over setup & gooseneck pouring kettle. Maybe a kettle with adjustable temperature settings/monitor? Then once I get the garage sorted, perhaps even a little home roasting setup (please don't tell the missus!)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up, should allow you to get some decent shots


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Cheers GCGlasgow! It's served me well so far.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Macca said:


> Cheers GCGlasgow! It's served me well so far.


Looks good - wishing you well in your journey!


----------



## conor (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Spent the past two days on the forum scoping out grinder options. There's some beautiful refurbs on here, not to mention some great bargains.


----------



## deedee2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice setup!


----------

